# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 876 Port Forwarding Help

## ScArY_

Γεία σας, ζήταω την βοήθεια σας γιατί εδώ μέσα είστε σχετικοί περί Modem/Router. Έχω ένα "Cisco 876", θέλω την βοήθεια σας γιατί προσπαθώ να κάνω forward μια θύρα αλλά δεν βγάζω άκρη. Το έχω παλέψει ώρες αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Είμαι ανίδεος γενίκα με όλα αυτά. Δεν ξέρω πώς δημιουργώ admin mode και μάλλον θα έχετε πρόβλημα μαζί μου. Αν χρειαστεί περεταίρω πληροφορίες μην διστάσετε να ζητήσετε, όχι πώς σας έδωσα και τίποτα χρήσιμο. Προσπάθησα με Telnet μέσω του www.portforward.com ή όπως είναι τέλως πάντων αλλά μπερδεύτικα. Παρόμοιο θέμα μάλλον θα έχει ξαναγίνει, έκανα αναζήτηση αλλά δεν βρήκα κάτι. Ελπίζω να με βοηθήσετε. Ευχαριστώ


Υ.Γ Όταν πάω να δημιουργήσω Admin στο ρούτερ μου, μου βγάζει ένα μήνυμα που λέει, "Invalid input detected at `^` marker." και μετά δεν συνεχίζει. Δεν κάνω τίποτα, χρησιμοποιώ αριθμούς , γράμματα και το privilege 15 και μου βγάζει αυτό το μήνυμα.

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic


		Πώς και έχεις τέτοιο μηχάνημα στα χέρια σου;
Αν κατάλαβα καλά, έχετε πολλά λεφτά για ξόδεμα.

YΓ.: Προσοχή στα greeklish. Απαγορεύονται.

----------


## ScArY_

ε τι να σου εξηγώ ο πατέρας μου ήθελε να το αγόρασει.

Συγνώμη για τα Greeklish απλά επείδη επεξεργάστηκα το κείμενο τα έγραψα σε Greeklish επειδή γράφω πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## ScArY_

:Sad:  Κανείς μάλλον δεν μπορεί να βοηθήσει, άντε να δώ τι θα κάνω τώρα.

----------


## A_gamer

Ίσως ο *yiapap*...;  :Thinking:

----------


## ScArY_

Δεν το ξέρω το παλικάρι, ίσως. Μακάρι δηλαδή γιατί μου έχει βγεί η ψυχή.

----------


## A_gamer

> Δεν το ξέρω το παλικάρι, ίσως. Μακάρι δηλαδή γιατί μου έχει βγεί η ψυχή.


Έχει και εκείνος το Cisco 876.

Στείλ' του PM καλύτερα.

----------


## yiapap

O yiapap προτίμησε να αφήσει την ασφάλεια και το PNAT στο Linux (που δεν ξέρει και μισεί  :Razz: ) παρά να μπλέξει με ip nat inside/ouside...

@ScArY_
Αν δεν ξέρεις πως να μπεις σε admin mode (που απλά γράφεις _enable_), μην προσπαθήσεις να το στήσεις από κονσόλα. SDM δεν έχει; Δοκίμασε να μπεις με http:// 10.10.10.1 (την ip του router σου) και προσπάθησε να το παλέψεις από το γραφικό περιβάλλον (δες εδώ για τα αρχικά  και μετά εδώ)

Επίσης αν δεν έχεις admin access τα default username και password είναι _cisco_ και _cisco_ (ή admin και cisco)

----------


## gatoulas

> O yiapap προτίμησε να αφήσει την ασφάλεια και το PNAT στο Linux (που δεν ξέρει και μισεί ) παρά να μπλέξει με ip nat inside/ouside...


Ο yiapap να πάρει ένα μπουκάλι παραμάσχαλα με ότι τραβέι η όρεξή του και να διαβάσει λίγο γιατί μου φαίνεται σκούριασε.
Δηλαδή αυτό
ip nat inside source static PROTO IP_ADDR PORT interface DIALER_IF over
άντε παρέα με καμμια ACL
είναι πιο δύσκολο από αυτά που δεν ξέρει και μισεί;
 :Very angry:

----------


## yiapap

Μπα;
Και ποιό είναι το Dialer_If;
και μήπως χρειάζεται και έξτρα ip nat inside εντολή εκεί;
Εδώ το παλικάρι δεν γνωρίζει να κάνει _en_

----------


## ScArY_

Εχχ μπερδεύτικα εντελώς. Δεν ξέρω να μπαίνω σε admin mode και μου λές να γράψω "enable". Που να το γράψω ; SDM έχει αλλά δεν ξέρω που να πάω. Είπες default admin mode για username kai password είναι cisco / cisco ή admin / cisco. Κανένα απο τα 2 δεν δουλεύει, έχω αλλάξει το username kai password. Αυτό μήπως σημαίνει πώς έχω ήδη access στο admin mode ; και άμα ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, στο Telnet δεν έπρεπε να δεχτεί κανονικά commands ;


Υ.Γ. Δεν χρείαζεται να έχω admin access για να κατεβάσω και τα IOS από το site της cisco ;

----------


## gatoulas

> Μπα;
> Και ποιό είναι το Dialer_If;
> και μήπως χρειάζεται και έξτρα ip nat inside εντολή εκεί;
> Εδώ το παλικάρι δεν γνωρίζει να κάνει _en_


1. Εσύ το καθορίζεις το dialer interface όταν το δημιουργείς
2. ip nat outside για την ακρίβεια αλλά το έχεις ήδη εκεί!
3. Εγώ δε μίλησα για το παλικάρι. Εσένα πειράζω  :Razz: 

Για το φίλο μας τώρα:
Φαντάσου το router σαν ένα PC με UNIX. Το IOS είναι το λειτουργικό σύστημα της cisco που τρέχει πάνω στις μηχανές της.
Για να πειράξεις κάτι πρέπει να είσαι enabled χρήστης. Φαντάσου τον root χρήστη, και φυσικά να ξέρεις τι κάνεις.

----------


## ScArY_

Έχω όλα τα χαρτία της Cisco το Service Contract Number που το γράφει ;

Gatoulas φίλε, αυτό το enable, που το γράφω ;

Και όταν μπώ στην ιστοσελίδα της Cisco και πάω να κατεβάσω το IOS μου ζητάει να κάνω login με κάποιο "CCO" , τι είναι αυτό;

----------


## yiapap

> Εχχ μπερδεύτικα εντελώς. Δεν ξέρω να μπαίνω σε admin mode και μου λές να γράψω "enable". Που να το γράψω ; SDM έχει αλλά δεν ξέρω που να πάω. Είπες default admin mode για username kai password είναι cisco / cisco ή admin / cisco. Κανένα απο τα 2 δεν δουλεύει, έχω αλλάξει το username kai password. Αυτό μήπως σημαίνει πώς έχω ήδη access στο admin mode ; και άμα ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, στο Telnet δεν έπρεπε να δεχτεί κανονικά commands ;
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Δεν χρείαζεται να έχω admin access για να κατεβάσω και τα IOS από το site της cisco ;


Για να δεχτεί configuration commands πρέπει να γράψεις 
_configure terminal_
ή 
_conf t_
Βγαίνεις από εκεί με ctrl+z και γράφεις _write_ για να αποθηκεύσεις τις εντολές που έδωσες στο configuration mode.

Για να κατεβάσεις IOS δυστυχώς δεν αρκεί να έχεις αγοράσει το προϊόν τους. Μεγάλη Cisco@@ριά. Αλλά και να το κατεβάσεις, ΜΗΝ πας να περάσεις νέο IOS. If it ain't broke don't fix it!

----------


## ScArY_

Νομίζω πώς τελικά το έχω βρεί και απλά είμαι μπερδεμένος με αυτό. # Note: "BVI1" was the found interface name from running command "show ip interface" Εδώ τι θέλει να πεί ο ποιητής ; και forward κάνω την θύρα που λεεί το p2p πρόγραμμα που χρησιμοποιώ ; μπορώ να την αλλάξώ, αλλά ρωτάω για ξέρω. Και όταν γράψω "enable" στο Telnet πρέπει να μου βγάλει κάποιο μήνυμα που λέει οτι ενεργοποιήθηκε ή δεν βγάζει τίποτα και συνεχίζω ; 

Καποίοι γνωστοί μου, μου είπαν οτι μέσω Web Interface είναι πιο εύκολο να γινει το port forwarding, δεν μπορεί κάποιος να ποστάρει ορισμένες φωτογραφίες που θα δείχνουν πώς θα το κάνω ;

----------


## yiapap

To BVI1 είναι το αντίστοιχο του dialer_if που λέει ο gatoulas.
Να σου πω...
Μόλις μπεις στον router γράψε 
sh run

Κάνε copy/paste όλο το κατεβατό που θα βρεις εκεί ώστε να σου πούμε (ο gatoulas δλδ που λέει ότι είναι εύκολο  :Razz: ) τις ακριβείς εντολές για τον router σου.

----------


## ScArY_

Μέσω web interface δεν μπορείτε να με καθογήσετε  :Smile:  ; που είναι και πιο εύκολο, παρακαλώ ;

----------


## yiapap

Βρε ScArY_   :Scared:  
Copy/paste είπαμε!
Κάνεις δεξί κλικ στο παράθυρο του telnet+mark επιλέγεις ΟΛΟ το κατεβατό (από το building configuration... ώ το τέλος όχι μόνο ότι φαίνεται στο παράθυρο, και το κάνεις paste εδώ!

----------


## ScArY_

όταν γράψω το sh run μου βγάζει αυτό το που βλέπεις στην φωτογραφία, τίποτα άλλο, παραπάνω είναι τα στοιχεία για username etc...

cisco#sh run
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 7388 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service password-encryption
service sequence-numbers
!
hostname cisco
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200 debugging
logging console critical
enable secret 5 $1$.8he$EMom6E3vrUF6aA203BZ3r1
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy

----------


## yiapap

Scary
Κάτω από το resource policy έχει και άλλες, πολλές άλλες γραμμές!
Πάτα το space μέχρι να τελειώσει το sh run και μετά ξεκίνα να μαρκάρεις από κάτω προς τα πάνω μέχρι να τα πάρεις όλα.

----------


## gatoulas

Το BVI1 είναι το interface που κάνει bridge το ethernet με το wireless.
Είναι το inside interface
O dialer είναι το outside.
Κάνε ένα post αυτό που σου ζήτησε ο yiapap και πές μας ποιές πόρτες θέλεις να κάνεις fowrard σε ποιές IP.

----------


## ScArY_

resource policy
!
clock timezone PCTime 2
clock summer-time PCTime date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
ip subnet-zero
no ip source-route
ip cef
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 10.0.0.138
!
ip dhcp pool sdm-pool1
   import all
   network 10.0.0.0 255.255.255.0
   dns-server 195.170.2.2 195.170.0.2
   default-router 10.0.0.138
!
!
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 cuseeme
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 ftp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 h323
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 icmp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 netshow
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 rcmd
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 realaudio
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 rtsp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 esmtp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 sqlnet
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 streamworks
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 tftp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 tcp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 udp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 vdolive
ip tcp synwait-time 10
no ip bootp server
ip name-server 195.170.2.2
ip name-server 195.170.0.2
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh authentication-retries 2
!
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-97668806
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-97668806
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-97668806
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-97668806
 certificate self-signed 01
  3082023A 308201A3 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030
  2F312D30 2B060355 04031324 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274
  69666963 6174652D 39373636 38383036 301E170D 30323033 30313030 34373334
  5A170D32 30303130 31303030 3030305A 302F312D 302B0603 55040313 24494F53
  2D53656C 662D5369 676E6564 2D436572 74696669 63617465 2D393736 36383830
  3630819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 8100C953
  242EC8D0 B88EB9E4 14D08910 6DBF3174 5699C229 F7968109 5193A9AD D29639E4
  9823BFF0 A69F2FB9 5C481FCC C3EA3405 D3557790 43A4185A CF1FB76D 4A2820CA
  B3EC0477 A6075219 487E924A E14BC0C6 3A3906AC 93843DBB 093CE80C 3E76D221
  174593DB 3F27CF28 BE7D70DD E4A8064F B10913F9 F19E655D B1459DE6 87850203
  010001A3 66306430 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30110603 551D1104
  0A300882 06636973 636F2E30 1F060355 1D230418 30168014 A62C7F88 3BB71058
  F698F577 46D7EEC8 7CCAA53D 301D0603 551D0E04 160414A6 2C7F883B B71058F6
  98F57746 D7EEC87C CAA53D30 0D06092A 864886F7 0D010104 05000381 8100105F
  00E051DD 3AF0622E C60DF1D4 86B1D5E1 0F95E1BF 0AED4B10 12A8063D C95B0926
  97519CB1 D3BA8FF3 2913A639 087DEC36 BF0B9913 84A3019D BE1FEB89 6CF63112
  C6ABF8DE 186B7ADD 5F2999C3 B6D4EED6 712F1422 26B50BCE D88B4887 1362ACA6
  D5CB5C7A 288DA526 E8496F42 10F9C58E AEE64AB2 05E7D62D B6986DE6 6CCF
  quit
!
!
!
interface BRI0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 encapsulation hdlc
 ip route-cache flow
 shutdown
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $ES_WAN$$FW_OUTSIDE$
 pvc 8/35
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$$ES_LAN$$FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 10.0.0.138 255.255.255.0
 ip access-group 100 in
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 ip route-cache flow
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
!
interface Dialer0
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip address negotiated
 ip access-group 101 in
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip inspect DEFAULT100 out
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username ******************************* 
!
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
!
logging trap debugging
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1
access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 10.0.0.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 remark auto generated by Cisco SDM Express firewall configuratio
n
access-list 100 remark SDM_ACL Category=1
access-list 100 deny   ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 deny   ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip any any
access-list 100 remark auto generated by Cisco SDM Express firewall configuratio
n
access-list 100 remark SDM_ACL Category=1
access-list 101 remark auto generated by Cisco SDM Express firewall configuratio
n
access-list 101 remark SDM_ACL Category=1
access-list 101 permit udp host 195.170.0.2 eq domain any
access-list 101 permit udp host 195.170.2.2 eq domain any
access-list 101 deny   ip 10.0.0.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 101 permit icmp any any echo-reply
access-list 101 permit icmp any any time-exceeded
access-list 101 permit icmp any any unreachable
access-list 101 deny   ip 10.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny   ip 172.16.0.0 0.15.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny   ip 192.168.0.0 0.0.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny   ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny   ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny   ip host 0.0.0.0 any
access-list 101 deny   ip any any
access-list 101 remark auto generated by Cisco SDM Express firewall configuratio
n
access-list 101 remark SDM_ACL Category=1
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
control-plane
!
banner exec ^C

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Cisco Router and Security Device Manager (SDM) is installed on this device and
it provides the default username "cisco" for  one-time use. If you have already
used the username "cisco" to login to the router and your IOS image supports the

"one-time" user option, then this username has already expired. You will not be
able to login to the router with this username after you exit this session.

It is strongly suggested that you create a new username with a privilege level
of 15 using the following command.

username <myuser> privilege 15 secret 0 <mypassword>

Replace <myuser> and <mypassword> with the username and password you want to
use.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
^C
banner login ^CAuthorized access only!
 Disconnect IMMEDIATELY if you are not an authorized user!^C
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
 transport output telnet
line aux 0
 login local
 transport output telnet
line vty 0 4
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport input telnet ssh
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 4000 1000
scheduler interval 500
end



Ελπίζω να είναι αρκετά

----------


## gatoulas

ΚΡΥΨΕ ΤΑ PASSWORDS ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΝ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΗ!!!

----------


## gatoulas

Πόρτες και πού (τι θέλεις να κάνεις εννοώ)

----------


## ScArY_

Ωχχ, τι έγινε. Καλύτερα είναι τώρα ;

Forward θέλω να κάνω, τώρα τι να σου πώ... το Utorrent που χρησιμοποιώ λέει, Port Used for incoming connections 42914

Η static IP μου είναι αυτή 87.*************

Το pc μου είναι το 10.0.0.4
Τo 10.0.0.138 δεν ξέρω τι είναι. Τι άλλο θέλετε να μάθετε  :Smile:  ;

----------


## yiapap

ScArY_
Σημείωσέ το κάπου για να το θυμάσαι:
*Δεν γράφουμε ΠΟΤΕ δημοσίως username, password και εξωτερικές IP*. ΠΟΤΕ, για ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ λόγο! Ακόμη κι αν μας τα ζητάνε σε προσωπικά μηνύματα ή im ή οτιδήποτε πρέπει να ξέρουμε που τα δίνουμε και γιατί.

----------


## ScArY_

Ναί το ξέρω, αυτό αλλά επειδή δεν παρατήρησα τι έκανα c/p δεν είδα οτι έγραφε στοιχεία. Τι κάνω τώρα ;

----------


## yiapap

Αναμένουμε τον gatoula!!!
 :Worthy:

----------


## SfH

Υποθέτω ip nat inside source static tcp 10.0.0.4 42914 int Dialer0

----------


## gatoulas

Πρέπει το Prompt σου να είναι # αφού όλοι οι Users είναι pri 15
Οπότε κάνε copy-paste:

conf t
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.0.0.4 42914 int di0 42914
no access-list 101
access-list 101 permit udp host 195.170.0.2 eq domain any
access-list 101 permit udp host 195.170.2.2 eq domain any
access-list 101 permit tcp any any eq 42914
access-list 101 deny ip 10.0.0.0 0.0.0.255 any
access-list 101 permit icmp any any echo-reply
access-list 101 permit icmp any any time-exceeded
access-list 101 permit icmp any any unreachable
access-list 101 deny ip 10.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny ip 172.16.0.0 0.15.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny ip 192.168.0.0 0.0.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny ip host 0.0.0.0 any
access-list 101 deny ip any any
end
wr

Edit: [ Υποθέτω 42914/tcp ]

----------


## ScArY_

Gatoula, τα commands me ta deny ip δεν τα δέχεται, μου βγάζει Invalid Mark σε κάποια "."

Και αυτό ήταν όλο ; πώς μπορώ να δώ αν έχει γίνει forward η θύρα ;

----------


## yiapap

> Gatoula, τα commands me ta deny ip δεν τα δέχεται, μου βγάζει Invalid Mark σε κάποια "."
> 
> Και αυτό ήταν όλο ; πώς μπορώ να δώ αν έχει γίνει forward η θύρα ;


Ξανακάνε ένα Sh run να δούμε τι έγινε.
Στο utorrent κάτω, ακριβώς δεξιά των DHT θα πρέπει να δεις ένα πράσινο check αν δουλεύει. Αλλιώς κίτρινο θαυμαστικό. 
Προσοχή να μην τρέχει κάποιο software firewall ή να του ανοίξει και εκεί την 42914.

----------


## ScArY_

cisco#sh run
Building configuration...

Current configuration : 6991 bytes
!
version 12.4
no service pad
service tcp-keepalives-in
service tcp-keepalives-out
service timestamps debug datetime msec localtime show-timezone
service timestamps log datetime msec localtime show-timezone

service sequence-numbers
!
hostname cisco
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
logging buffered 51200 debugging
logging console critical
enable secret 5 $1$.8he$EMom6E3vrUF6aA203BZ3r1
!
no aaa new-model
!
resource policy
!
clock timezone PCTime 2
clock summer-time PCTime date Mar 30 2003 3:00 Oct 26 2003 4:00
ip subnet-zero
no ip source-route
ip cef
no ip dhcp use vrf connected
ip dhcp excluded-address 10.0.0.138
!
ip dhcp pool sdm-pool1
   import all
   network 10.0.0.0 255.255.255.0
   dns-server 195.170.2.2 195.170.0.2
   default-router 10.0.0.138
!
!
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 cuseeme
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 ftp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 h323
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 icmp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 netshow
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 rcmd
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 realaudio
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 rtsp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 esmtp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 sqlnet
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 streamworks
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 tftp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 tcp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 udp
ip inspect name DEFAULT100 vdolive
ip tcp synwait-time 10
no ip bootp server
ip name-server 195.170.2.2
ip name-server 195.170.0.2
ip ssh time-out 60
ip ssh authentication-retries 2
!
!
crypto pki trustpoint TP-self-signed-97668806
 enrollment selfsigned
 subject-name cn=IOS-Self-Signed-Certificate-97668806
 revocation-check none
 rsakeypair TP-self-signed-97668806
!
!
crypto pki certificate chain TP-self-signed-97668806
 certificate self-signed 01
  3082023A 308201A3 A0030201 02020101 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 04050030
  2F312D30 2B060355 04031324 494F532D 53656C66 2D536967 6E65642D 43657274
  69666963 6174652D 39373636 38383036 301E170D 30323033 30313030 34373334
  5A170D32 30303130 31303030 3030305A 302F312D 302B0603 55040313 24494F53
  2D53656C 662D5369 676E6564 2D436572 74696669 63617465 2D393736 36383830
  3630819F 300D0609 2A864886 F70D0101 01050003 818D0030 81890281 8100C953
  242EC8D0 B88EB9E4 14D08910 6DBF3174 5699C229 F7968109 5193A9AD D29639E4
  9823BFF0 A69F2FB9 5C481FCC C3EA3405 D3557790 43A4185A CF1FB76D 4A2820CA
  B3EC0477 A6075219 487E924A E14BC0C6 3A3906AC 93843DBB 093CE80C 3E76D221
  174593DB 3F27CF28 BE7D70DD E4A8064F B10913F9 F19E655D B1459DE6 87850203
  010001A3 66306430 0F060355 1D130101 FF040530 030101FF 30110603 551D1104
  0A300882 06636973 636F2E30 1F060355 1D230418 30168014 A62C7F88 3BB71058
  F698F577 46D7EEC8 7CCAA53D 301D0603 551D0E04 160414A6 2C7F883B B71058F6
  98F57746 D7EEC87C CAA53D30 0D06092A 864886F7 0D010104 05000381 8100105F
  00E051DD 3AF0622E C60DF1D4 86B1D5E1 0F95E1BF 0AED4B10 12A8063D C95B0926
  97519CB1 D3BA8FF3 2913A639 087DEC36 BF0B9913 84A3019D BE1FEB89 6CF63112
  C6ABF8DE 186B7ADD 5F2999C3 B6D4EED6 712F1422 26B50BCE D88B4887 1362ACA6
  D5CB5C7A 288DA526 E8496F42 10F9C58E AEE64AB2 05E7D62D B6986DE6 6CCF
  quit

!
!
!
!
interface BRI0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 encapsulation hdlc
 ip route-cache flow
 shutdown
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip route-cache flow
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 dsl operating-mode auto
!
interface ATM0.1 point-to-point
 description $ES_WAN$$FW_OUTSIDE$
 pvc 8/35
  encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer
  dialer pool-member 1
 !
!
interface FastEthernet0
!
interface FastEthernet1
!
interface FastEthernet2
!
interface FastEthernet3
!
interface Vlan1
 description $ETH-SW-LAUNCH$$INTF-INFO-HWIC 4ESW$$ES_LAN$$FW_INSIDE$
 ip address 10.0.0.138 255.255.255.0
 ip access-group 100 in
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 ip route-cache flow
 ip tcp adjust-mss 1452
!
interface Dialer0
 description $FW_OUTSIDE$
 ip address negotiated
 ip access-group 101 in
 no ip redirects
 no ip unreachables
 no ip proxy-arp
 ip inspect DEFAULT100 out
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly
 encapsulation ppp
 ip route-cache flow
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 no cdp enable
 ppp authentication pap callin
 ppp pap sent-username grigeo1@otenet.gr password 7 0003010F0E52065F5F
!
ip classless
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer0
!
ip http server
ip http authentication local
ip http secure-server
ip http timeout-policy idle 60 life 86400 requests 10000
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer0 overload
ip nat inside source static tcp 10.0.0.4 42914 interface Dialer0 42914
!
logging trap debugging
access-list 1 remark INSIDE_IF=Vlan1
access-list 1 remark SDM_ACL Category=2
access-list 1 permit 10.0.0.0 0.0.0.255
access-list 100 remark auto generated by Cisco SDM Express firewall configuratio
n
access-list 100 remark SDM_ACL Category=1
access-list 100 deny   ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 deny   ip 127.0.0.0 0.255.255.255 any
access-list 100 permit ip any any
access-list 100 remark auto generated by Cisco SDM Express firewall configuratio
n
access-list 100 remark SDM_ACL Category=1
access-list 101 permit udp host 195.170.0.2 eq domain any
access-list 101 permit udp host 195.170.2.2 eq domain any
access-list 101 permit tcp any any eq 42914
access-list 101 permit icmp any any echo-reply
access-list 101 permit icmp any any time-exceeded
access-list 101 permit icmp any any unreachable
access-list 101 deny   ip host 255.255.255.255 any
access-list 101 deny   ip host 0.0.0.0 any
access-list 101 deny   ip any any
dialer-list 1 protocol ip permit
no cdp run
!
control-plane
!
banner exec ^C
% Password expiration warning.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Cisco Router and Security Device Manager (SDM) is installed on this device and
it provides the default username "cisco" for  one-time use. If you have already
used the username "cisco" to login to the router and your IOS image supports the

"one-time" user option, then this username has already expired. You will not be
able to login to the router with this username after you exit this session.

It is strongly suggested that you create a new username with a privilege level
of 15 using the following command.

username <myuser> privilege 15 secret 0 <mypassword>

Replace <myuser> and <mypassword> with the username and password you want to
use.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
^C
banner login ^CAuthorized access only!
 Disconnect IMMEDIATELY if you are not an authorized user!^C
!
line con 0
 login local
 no modem enable
 transport output telnet
line aux 0
 login local
 transport output telnet
line vty 0 4
 privilege level 15
 login local
 transport input telnet ssh
!
scheduler max-task-time 5000
scheduler allocate 4000 1000
scheduler interval 500
end


Αμά μου ξέφυγε κανά password σε παρακαλώ σβήστο. Στο Utorrent στην μέση κάτω κάτω, έχει ένα πράσινο tick. Ένα παλικάρι μου έδωσε ένα λινκ πού γράφεις την θύρα που άνοιξες και σου λέει αν είναι ανοιχτή η όχι, αυτό έδειξε ότι είναι ανοιχτή και μπορώ να δεχτώ συνδέσεις. Παιδιά είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος, δεν ξέρω πώς να το ανταποδώσω, ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ !

----------


## ScArY_

μου έμαθε και ένας φίλος μου να κάνω forward μέσω Web Interface και είμαστε bomba.

----------


## satmaniacs

> μου έμαθε και ένας φίλος μου να κάνω forward μέσω Web Interface και είμαστε bomba.


Θα σου ημουν υποχρεος αν με ενημερωνες και εμενα πως το καταφερες.Ευχαριστω

----------


## taxiarxos

Σβήσε από το configuration που πόσταρες το username & password 



```
ppp pap sent-username grigeo1@otenet.gr password 7 XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
```

  :Smile:

----------


## satmaniacs

> μου έμαθε και ένας φίλος μου να κάνω forward μέσω Web Interface και είμαστε bomba.





> Θα σου ημουν υποχρεος αν με ενημερωνες και εμενα πως το καταφερες.Ευχαριστω


Συγνωμη που το επαναφερω,αν καποιος φιλες μπορει να με βοηθησει στο παραπανω θα του ημουν υποχρεος.

----------


## dynamos

Κατέβαστε το CCP 2.6  :Smile:

----------

